# طريقه وادوات عمل المجـــــــــسمات .. . شرح مبسط



## م / تركي بن محمد (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شرح مبسط لعمل المجسمات والادوات اللازمه ارجو ان يكون مفيد


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ياشباب تهمنا ارائكم حول الموضوع 

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## عاشق المعمار (7 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم يا أخوي الشلقة
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا لك أخى*

شكرا على هذا الكتاب..........
ولكن لى رجاء لو تشرح كيفية تحميل هذا الكتاب على المنتدى أكون شاكره لك
لأنى عندى الكثير منها وأريد أن أضعها لتعم الفائده
فياريت لو تشرح طريقة وضعها
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيثم محمد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا الكتاب


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*طريقه رفع الكتب للمنتدي اذا كانت كبيره الحجم*

اختي مهندسه معماريه​ 
هذي طريقه رفع الكتب​ 
بدايه نذهب لهذا الموقع​ 
http://www.zshare.net/​ 



 
1- Browse اضيفي الكتاب بعد ضغطه​ 
2- حددي الاختيار​ 
3- Share It​ 



 



التحميل ياخذ وقت اذا كان الحجم كبير​ 


 
اخر خطوة نسخ اسم الرابط ولصق في المنتدي​


----------



## dolly_koke (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على قدر أعمالك


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير .....على هّذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا لك أخى لاستجابتك مطلبى وسوف أضع ما لدى من كتب ان شاء الله.....
لتكون بمثابة مكتبه الكترونيه أرجوا أن تفيد أعضاء المنتدى.........


----------



## nognoga (15 ديسمبر 2006)

tkx for sharing


----------



## ملاك (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا 
موضوع رائع


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (22 ديسمبر 2006)

جزااااااااااكم الله خير اخواني المهندسين


----------



## الماهل (23 أبريل 2007)

مشكور م تركي علي هذا الشرح ونرجو لك التوفيق و النجاح بعطائك


----------



## shawesh (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي ______ جاري التحميل


----------



## روان ناصر (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غدير القدومي (27 أبريل 2007)

رائع يا تركي تسلم ايدك .... الله يوفقك دائما ..... وياريت المزيد من هذه المشاركات الفعالة


----------



## New_Arch (27 أبريل 2007)

ألف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## عابر القلوب (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## joood2004 (27 أبريل 2007)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير وسدد خطاك ............... جاري التحميل


----------



## SOOSAH (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## archi_oj (28 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## Designer_DZ (8 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (10 يوليو 2007)

حياكم الله ياخوان وابشروا بالمزيد


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للافاده بالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## لمسا (12 أبريل 2009)

عن جد مرسي اوى على الكتب مفيدة جدا والله يجزيك


----------



## eme4me (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## الوان الزهور (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك با بش مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## فتى الفتيان (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد11 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

